# gamers at Ole Miss



## bolen (Sep 20, 2002)

Is anyone here interested in running a game here at the University of Mississippi?


----------



## Platinum (Jul 1, 2004)

*1990*



			
				bolen said:
			
		

> Is anyone here interested in running a game here at the University of Mississippi?




Have you ever played an axe wielding barbarian named Ralph... in 1990-91?

If yes, I'm your old DM: A.W.


----------

